# DoorDashers are trash



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

I don't know what the hell DoorDash is threatening you guys with but everytime I see someone jump a curb or otherwise cut the drive-thru line then get out of their car and hound the drive-thru window like a criminal -- it's a 'Door Dasher'. If you're going to behave in this way, just please remove yourselves from society. The amazing thing is you're probably doing this nonsense for $30/hr at most and you actually think that's good money in 2021. And the cherry on top (not applicable to all) -- with a financed car that you have no idea how to maintain or fix.

DoorDashers are basically the people who pretend to be homeless and beg at the drive-thru.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds like you are an ex Dasher who is currently in a DoorDash 12 step program. Based on your comments it sounds like you’re probably on step 5. Good Luck to you and I hope you complete all 12 steps. Please check in sometimes to let us now how your DD recovery is going.

DoorDash 12 step program for recovery

We admitted we were powerless over Dashing- that our lives had become unmanageable.
Came to believe that a Power greater than DoorDash could restore us to sanity.
Made a decision to admit it was wrong to turn our will and our lives over to the care of Tony Xu as we understood Him.
Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of ourselves as a Dasher
Admitted to UP, to ourselves, and to another human being the exact nature of our wrongs while Dashing.
We’re entirely ready to have the UP experts remove all these defects of character caused by Dashing
Humbly asked them to remove our shortcomings caused by being a Dasher.
Made a list of all persons we had harmed while Dashing, and became willing to make amends to them all.
Made direct amends to those DoorDash victims wherever possible, except when to do so would injure them or others.
Continued to take personal inventory and when we’ve been Dashing promptly admitted it.
Sought through prayer and meditation to improve our conscious contact with UP as we understood It, praying only for knowledge of their will for us to stop Dashing and the power to carry that out.
Having had a spiritual awakening as the result of doing DoorDash and we tried to carry this message to Dashers and to practice these principles in all our affairs.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds more like an Uber Eats driver if you ask me. They have no class. Us Doordash drivers are class all the way.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

It sounds to me like the OP should not be bundling all drivers together, whether DD GH UE or any others.
since he does not know the the quality of character of each and every driver.
Therefore, I would suggest that he take his all encompassing remarks back, or alternatively, stick them where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> stick them where the sun doesn't shine.


Where is that Buffalo?


Major U.S. cities with the most partial to heavy cloud cover days per year

CharacteristicCloudy days per year*Buffalo, New York*311Seattle, Washington308Pittsburg, Pennsylvania306Rochester, New York304


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Just a random comment but good money does not exist. If you think you earn good money that does not say anything about the expenses that are “attached” to your lifestyle. Technically I made better money in Korea than I do here, however when you have 600 ft.² going for $300,000+, that money can go kind of quickly (Seoul is quite expensive). 

I just say this because the poster noted that we may think this is good money. I don’t think it’s great necessarily but it’s good enough for me. But then again I also do most of the maintenance on my own car.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rate cuts will do that

People are losing their minds, and acting crazy.

It's a global economic pandemic.

It's way worse in other countries...Check France, Australia, etc.

Expect more in the future.

When the money is toxic, the people get toxic.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> Just a random comment but good money does not exist. If you think you earn good money that does not say anything about the expenses that are “attached” to your lifestyle. Technically I made better money in Korea than I do here, however when you have 600 ft.² going for $300,000+, that money can go kind of quickly (Seoul is quite expensive).
> 
> I just say this because the poster noted that we may think this is good money. I don’t think it’s great necessarily but it’s good enough for me. But then again I also do most of the maintenance on my own car.


Take myself as an example. I have a full time job working in the IT department of my company, that pays me very very well.
However, I also have triplet daughters in college. Therefore, I need to supplement my income. I do this by doing deliveries, because of the time flexibility that it offers. It does not matter for which service(s). I am not desperate. so I have the flexibility to accept what I feel are decent orders, and reject the rest. And I don't behave like a homeless person. I do demand that I be treated as an equal by so called managers that think that because of their title, they now rule the world, while probably making about what I make from deliveries alone.
My motto : "I never talk down to people, and I never allow others to talk down to me." Period, carriage return, line feed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ay2B said:


> hound the drive-thru window like a criminal -- it's a 'Door Dasher'.





MontcoUberDriver said:


> Sounds more like an Uber Eats driver if you ask me. They have no class. Us Doordash drivers are class all the way.


Oh NO.
Another political partisan thread.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

agreed 


Uberdriver2710 said:


> rate cuts will do that
> 
> People are losing their minds, and acting crazy.
> 
> ...


DD has slashed there rates .75 per order . Zero tips coming in today . Everything is going back to normal . No more free cheese . Dashes were earning 25 to 30 an hour during the corona virus . Today expect to earn 15 an hour . Half the pay. Orders come in very slow as well. in my area its now a order in 10 minutes offered . During corona it was every two seconds cherry pick . Now a lot of people quit there 9 to 5 to do door dash . ( ow im making 1200 weekly ) They say. 
Well sorry now your earning 15 an hour minus fuel . A lot of stress to that rookie dasher . Today in my area the average offer is now 5.25 i used to be 7 . I no longer drive door dash . Its gh and lyft. Lyft has a lot of bonuses i easily earn 20 an hour after fuel .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I jump curbs all the time, but it is true that I'm also a door dasher.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I jump curbs all the time, but it is true that I'm also a door dasher.


Maybe you are on to something here.
If you also go to the bathroom while at the same time being a door dasher, you may have deeper rooted issues.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#DashLivesMatter


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> #DashLivesMatter


We ARE the oil in the delivery app machine. When the oil runs out, the machine comes to a stop.

They treat us like worker ants, so we're too busy to realize these facts.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> DoorDashers are basically the people who pretend to be homeless and beg at the drive-thru.


hey now, my wife does DD. She alone would blow a hole in your silly paint brush opinion.

One wonders why you would be motivated to post something like that? Oh, flame bait of course. Silly boy.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> I no longer drive door dash . Its gh and lyft. Lyft has a lot of bonuses i easily earn 20 an hour after fuel .


You dont try to go for that Uber Quest anymore?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

It occurred to me that a lot of people who do DD also do UE. 

So are you saying they are restless law breaking criminals when they have DD deliveries and absolute saints when doing UE?


----------



## raider877 (Oct 12, 2019)

Where I live Doordash doesn't even check insurance.

Many people who can't drive on Uber are on Doordash and it isn't because they pay better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> It occurred to me that a lot of people who do DD also do UE.
> 
> So are you saying they are restless law breaking criminals when they have DD deliveries and absolute saints when doing UE?


Come on, think about it.

Do you act the same way on Saturday night at the strip club, as you do on Sunday morning at church?

.


----------

